# 2173 cap info



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello friends,

Can anyone tell by when I could expect the occupation ceiling will reach for NOC 2173? I have just submitted my docs for education assessment and expecting it to get in the mid of august.

Your help would be highly appreciated.

Regards
Sumi


----------

